# Slimming Down XP...But Safely!



## Bold_Fortune

"Well, that's all good and well. But I'm not interested in taking on the potential problems that can come about from removing important files from my XP installation.

Can't you please just tell me what files are "perfectly safe" and "harmless" to remove?

I just want to remove some clutter, and maybe gain just a little space on my hardrive in the process, without having to worry about running into problems down the road.

I know removing the "Help" files is okay...but what else can I SAFELY! remove?" ...he said.

Safe To Remove Files...

Zero-Length Files I Delete:

C:\

AUTOEXEC.BAT
CONFIG.SYS
IO.SYS
MSDOS.SYS

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Media Index
This folder blongs to WMP8. If you've upgraded to WMP9 you can delete the folder.

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Media Player
This folder belongs to WMP9.
I delete the folder and its contents. It will remake itself upon use of WMP.

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\User Account Pictures
I only delete "quest.bmp"

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\User Account Pictures\Default Pictures
I delete the avatars I will probably never use, and place a few of my own in the folder I like.

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents (or Shared Documents)\My Music 
I'll delete this folder and its contents.

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents (or Shared Documents)\My Pictures 
I'll delete this folder and its contents.

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Accessibility
I delete this folder and its contents.

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories\Communictions
I delete the entire "Communications" folder and all its contents. This removes these shortcuts from my desktop. I access them rarely, I just enter the Control Panel to get to them.

C:\Documents and Settings\USERNAME\Favorites
I delete "MSN.com" and "Radio Station Guide".

C:\Documents and Settings\USERNAME\Favorites\Links
I delete this folder and it's contents.

You need to apply this reg tweak to delete the Links folder permanently:

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar]
"LinksFolderName"=""

C:\Documents and Settings\USERNAME\My Documents\My Music
I delete this folder and its contents.

C:\Documents and Settings\USERNAME\My Documents\My Pictures
I delete this folder and its contents.

C:\Documents and Settings\USERNAME\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories 
I take the Accessories shortcuts I use (usually "Notepad" and "Windows Explorer") and cut and paste them to C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories, and then I come back and delete the C:\Documents and Settings\USERNAME\Start Menu\Programs\Accessories folder.

C:\Documents and Settings\tony\UserData
I delete the contents of theTemplates but keep the folder.

C:\Program Files...

C:\Program Files
I Completely deleted the Office Update folder and the Windows Update folder. These folders will be re-created when you go to update Windows and Office at the Windows Update site.

C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\Skins
I delete all the Windows Media player skins I will never use.

C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Stationary
I delete any stationaries in this folder that I most-likely won't use.

C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\SIGNUP
I delete the SIGNUP folder and its contents.

C:\WINDOWS...

I deleted these individual files from the WINDOWS folder:

any .bak files
any .bmp files
the clock.avi file
control.ini (zero-length file)
any .log files (I regularly delete any ".log" files that turn up in this folder.)
NOTEPAD.EXE (There is a duplicate in system32.)
any .old files
any .tmp files 
any .txt files (SchedLgU.txt will not delete. It belongs to Task Scheduler)
system.ini 
TASKMAN.EXE (There is a duplicate in system32.)
win.ini

C:\WINDOWS

I delete all $NtUninstall$xxxx folders. These first folders you see in the WINDOWS folder are Windows Update installation/uninstall files for the updates gotten from Windows Update. These files are only used if you want to "uninstall" a particular Hotfix. They have nothing to do with the Hotfixes being in good working order on your system. You can safely delete these folders. Then go to the Add/Remove Utility. From here you can delete their corresponding Hotfix entries, as it will be invalid now anyway. Highlight their Hotfix entry and click on Remove.

C:\WINDOWS\Cursors
I deleted any cursors and animated cursors I will never use.

C:\WINDOWS\Debug
I delete the "oakley.log.sav" file.

C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Installations
I delete the contents of the folder.

C:\WINDOWS\Fonts 
Sometimes .fon extention fonts (The red A fonts) hide, so you need to run a search for *.fon in Search Assistant. You can safely delete all of the .fon fonts except these 15:

cga40woa.fon 
cga80woa.fon 
coure.fon 
dosapp.fon 
ega40woa.fon 
ega80woa.fon 
modern.fon
roman.fon 
serife.fon 
smalle.fon 
sserife.fon 
symbole.fon 
vgafix.fon 
vgaoem.fon 
vgasys.fon

EXTRA FONTS (TTF Extentions) I delete:

arial black - (aka ariblk)
Book Antiqua (All)
Bookman Old Style (All)
Century Gothic (All)
comic sans MS - (aka comic)
comic sans MS bold - (aka comicbd)
cour.ttf
courbi.ttf
couri.ttf 
Etrangelo Edessa - (aka este)
framd.ttf 
framdit.ttf 
Franklin Gothic Medium - (aka Framd)
Franklin Gothic Medium Italic - (aka Framdit)
Garamond (All)
guatami
georgia (all)
impact
l_10646.ttf 
latha
mangal
mvboli
Palatino Linotype (all)
raavi
shruti
sylfaen
symbol
Trebuchet MS (all)
timesbi.ttf 
timesi.ttf 
tunga
webdings
WINGDINGS

Here is a list of all the remaining Fonts I have in C:\WINDOWS\Fonts. To see them all, because some are hidden, you need to do a search with your Search Assistant for *.fon, *.ttf

arial.ttf 
arialbd.ttf 
arialbi.ttf 
ariali.ttf 
cga40woa.fon 
cga80woa.fon 
courbd.ttf 
coure.fon 
dosapp.fon 
ega40woa.fon 
ega80woa.fon 
lucon.ttf 
marlett.ttf 
micross.ttf 
modern.fon 
roman.fon 
serife.fon 
smalle.fon 
sserife.fon 
symbole.fon 
tahoma.ttf 
tahomabd.ttf 
times.ttf 
timesbd.ttf 
verdana.ttf 
verdanab.ttf 
verdanai.ttf 
verdanaz.ttf 
vgafix.fon 
vgaoem.fon 
vgasys.fon

31 file(s)

C:\WINDOWS\Help
I delete the entire Tour folder. (You need to delete "tour.exe" from the dllcache first.)

C:\WINDOWS\inf
I deleted all .PNF files in this folder.

(PNF files, are cache-type files that will be re-created when and if their corresponding .inf file is called upon.

Per Rob Elder: It's a "pre-compiled" version of the ASCII .INF file that gets created when the Setup first processes a particular .INF file. It's done to speed up searches of the .INF files (as you've noticed there are LOTS of those on the system in Windows 2000/XP); if the dates of the .INF and .PNF files compare favorably (.PNF is later than .INF) the corresponding .PNF file will be used (if present).

If, and only after you give it some time, (say 30 days), a corresponding .PNF file is not re-created alongside the .INF file, it most-likely means you aren't using the .INF file. I go ahead and delete them. (What I do sometimes instead of waiting, is run through every application on my system and then delete (or save) all the .INF files that haven't created a corresponding .PNF file beside it.)

However, in the meanwhile, and I picked this tip up from NeoMayhem, who like me, is also is also into trimming down his XP installation: "Do a search for mdm*.* and delete everything that comes up. These are all modem drivers, and it is very unlikely you will ever need them because you either have a modem installed already, or if you do add one, it will come with newer drivers." I also delete the "mdminst.dll" (Modem Class Installer) from the system32 folder. It'll also come up with the search.

C:\WINDOWS\lastgood 
I delete this folder and it's contents.

C:\WINDOWS\Media 
I delete most of the sounds Windows makes.

C:\WINDOWS\msdownld.tmp 
I delete the folder and its contents.

C:\WINDOWS\RegisteredPackages 
I delete the folder and its contents.

C:\WINDOWS\Temp
I delete any files I ever find in here. (note: It's a good idea to delete these after a reboot, because some programs you install still use these temporary installation files to complete their installation on the next boot.

C:\WINDOWS\Web
I only deleted all .gif and .htm files

C:\WINDOWS\Web\Wallpaper 
I deleted all the wallpapers I didn't like...which is actually all of them.

C:\WINDOWS\system32...

C:\WINDOWS\system32
I delete all the empty numbered folders except 1033, which isn't empty.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\config

I delete every file in here that Windows will let me. Some can't be deleted. And I periodically check in here and delete any that get made later on.
These are the only 13 files that are important in C/WINDOWS/system32\config, (These are your actual registry), anything else in there can be deleted without any problems to your system:

AppEvent.Evt
default
default.LOG
SAM
SAM.LOG
SecEvent.Evt
SECURITY
SECURITY.LOG
software
software.LOG
SysEvent.Evt
system
system.LOG

C:\WINDOWS\system32\DirectX
I delete the Dinput folder and its contents.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\oobe
I delete the entire "oobe" folder and all its contents. 
OOBE is "Out of the Box Experience". OOBE is the wizard that usually runs after Setup and performs the following functions: product activation, registration, mouse tutorial, user creation.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ReinstallBackups
I'll delete all backup files in here when I am sure I do not want to revert a particular driver back after updating it.

When I'm done I do a search for all "desktop.ini" files and delete them. If ever Windows needs them again they will be re-created.

Temp and Unnecessary Files I delete throughout my system:

*.000,*.001,*.002,*.1st,*.b~k,*.bk,*.bak,*.bmk,*.cam,*.cb,*.chk,*.cln,*.cnt,*.da1,*.da2,
*.diz,*.doc,*.edb,*.err,*.fix,*.ftg,*.fts,*.gid,*.ign,*.ink,*.lgc,*.lge,*.lic,*.new,*.par,*.prv,
*.pvt,*.query,*.old,*.out, readme,*.sav,*.syd,*.temp,*.tmp,*.umb,*.$$$,*.~mp,*.~*,*.*_,*.!!!,
*.lhx,


----------



## SplashChris

What a comprehensive list of items you've got there! Thanks for taking the time to share it!! Very informative, to say the least.

Any guess as to how much slimming has taken place as a result of your efforts? I'd be curious to know how significant it is, Mb or percentage wise.

Chris


----------



## Bold_Fortune

SplashChris, the list above doesn't really gain that much space for a user. It's just some files that are safe for the average user to remove from XP without running the risk of encountering any problems. I thought some people would like to know.

I couldn't say just how much space removing the above files saves, because I honestly don't use that list. Well, I do, but the list is only a small part of what I remove from my XP installation. I've got a big list for myself. But what I remove, I wouldn't recommend to the average user.

This is the size of my WINDOWS folder to give you an example of just how much I remove...


Windows Directory (all files and sub-folders)

1287 Files
48 Folders
249 MB ...Size on disk

System32 Folder

1139 Files
12 Folders
226 MB ...Size on disk


----------



## foxfire

Yes thats excellent Bold Fortune.I have printed that & will work my way through slowly.

Your PC must be like Schumachers Ferrari  

Foxfire


----------



## flavallee

B_F:

I got groggy-eyed, looking at your list. 

Along with the $NtUninstall$ folders in C:\WINDOWS, you can also delete their corresponding Q123456.log and KB123456.log files. :up:

(Note: Be careful not to delete the ones with an .exe extension) 

I thought I was doing good at "housecleaning", but you've got me beat by a country mile.


----------



## Bold_Fortune

Hey, Frank. Always nice to talk with you, my friend. 

Thanks for pointing that out. 

I didn't think about those log files because I have my temp file cleaner (HDValet) configured to remove all the .log files in C:\WINDOWS directory. 

So actually, any log file in the C:\WINDOWS directory is safe to remove. 

I learned that when running Windows 98.

BTW, people, if you're into Windows 98, Frank here (flavallee, as you know him) has an excellent site he created just for you.


----------



## Bold_Fortune

Let's step up this thread a notch. 

I'm going to show you some DLL files that are perfectly safe to remove from the system32 directory. 

I even put in the descriptions for each file to help you out. 

FIRST! Be sure you REALLY understand what I am about to tell. 

SECOND! Be sure what Keyboard Layout YOU are using. If you don't know which one, don't do this.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

I delete ALL "kbd*.dll" files...which are for foreign language keyboard layouts, except for "kbdus.dll" which is the United States Keyboard layout, and the one I use.

A WORD OF CAUTION about kbd*.dlls. kbd*.dlls are Keyboard Layout files. My settings are for U.S. English, so I only need and keep the "kdbdus.dll". All others I remove from system32. 

I've heard about another way to go about deleting the kdb*.dlls your system doesn't need. I've never tried this command, but if you would like to try, it here it is: Go to Start > Run. Copy and paste this in and click OK: del c:\windows.alt\system32\kbd*.dll
Supposedly, this will remove all the kdb*.dlls your system doesn't need.

KBDAL.DLL > Albania Keyboard Layout
kbdaze.dll > Azerbaijan_Cyrilic
kbdazel.dll > Azerti-Latin 
kbdbe.dll > Belgian Dutch
kbdbene.dll > Belgian
kbdblr.dll > Belarusian
kbdbr.dll > Brazillian
kbdbu.dll > Bulgarian
kbdca.dll > Canadian Multilingual
kbdcan.dll > Canadian National Standard
kbdcr.dll > Croatian/Slovenian
kbdcz.dll > Czech
kbdcz1.dll > Czech_101 
kbdcz2.dll > Czech_Programmer's
kbdda.dll > Dannish
kbddv.dll > Dvorak US English
kbdes.dll > Spanish Alternate
kbdest.dll > Estonia
kbdfc.dll > Canadian French
kbdfi.dll > Finnish
kbdfo.dll > Faeroese
kbdfr.dll > French
kbdgae.dll > Gaelic
kbdgkl.dll > Greek_Latin
kbdgr.dll > German
kbdgr1.dll > German_IBM
kbdhe.dll > Greek IBM 220
kbdhe220.dll > Greek IBM 319
kbdhe319.dll > Greek
kbdhela2.dll > Greek IBM 220 Latin
kbdhela3.dll > Greek IBM 319 Latin 
kbdhept.dll > Greek_Polytonic
kbdhu.dll > Hungarian
kbdhu1.dll > Hungarian 101-key
kbdic.dll > Icelandic
kbdir.dll > Irish
kbdit.dll > Italian
kbdit142.dll > Italian 142 
kbdkaz.dll > Kazak_Cyrillic 
kbdkyr.dll > Kyrgyz
kbdla.dll > Latin-American Spanish
kbdlt.dll > Lithuania
kbdlt1.dll > Lithuanian
kbdlv.dll > Latvia
kbdlv1.dll > Latvia-QWERTY
kbdmac.dll > FYROMacedonian_Cyrillic
kbdmon.dll > Mongolian
kbdne.dll > Dutch
kbdnec.dll > JP Japanese Keyboard Layout for (NEC PC-9800)
kbdno.dll > Norwegian
kbdpl.dll > Polish
kbdpl1.dll > Polish Programmer's
kbdpo.dll > Portuguese
kbdro.dll > Romanian
kbdru.dll > Russian
kbdru1.dll > Russia(Typewriter)
kbdsf.dll > Swiss French
kbdsg.dll > Swiss German
kbdsl.dll > Slovak
kbdsl1.dll > Slovak(QWERTY) 
kbdsp.dll > Spanish
kbdsw.dll > Swedish
kbdtat.dll > Tatar_Cyrillic
kbdtuf.dll > Turkish F
kbdtuq.dll > Turkish Q 
kbduk.dll > United Kingdom
kbdur.dll > Ukrainian
kbdusl.dll > Dvorak Left-Hand US English
kbdusr.dll > Dvorak Right-Hand US English
kbdusx.dll > US Multinational
kbduzb.dll > Uzbek_Cyrillic
kbdycc.dll > Serbian_Cyrillic
kbdycl.dll > Serbian_Latin
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Butterpants

Why on earth would you bother deleting like 90% of those? Hard drives are insanely cheap these days (less then 1$ a gb), do you really need the room?

I'm all for going minimal and removing bloat, but that is a psychoticly obsessive list.

Hunting down all those files would take hours. An XP install can easily be tossed onto a 5gb partition (2gb if your super stingy and move pagefile.sys).


----------



## flavallee

Butterpants:

You can call it psychotic, but I always like to hear about new ways to clean out the extra, unnecessary clutter, even if I don't follow the advice. 

Just out of curiosity, I did a search on the KBD files. I have 302 of them, but they only occupy about 2.06 MB of space, so they can stay there.


----------



## Bold_Fortune

Butterpants, you gotta read this. It's really really neat. 

How you run your PC is entirely up to you. That's why it's called a Personal Computer.


----------



## flavallee

SplashChris:

Empty the Recycle Bin *before* you start deleting stuff in Bold_Fortune's list, then run Disk Cleanup *after* you finish. It should give you a pretty good idea in KB's as to how much hard drive space would be regained.


----------



## Butterpants

> _Originally posted by Bold_Fortune:_
> *Butterpants, you gotta read this. It's really really neat.
> 
> How you run your PC is entirely up to you. That's why it's called a Personal Computer. *


_ZING_


----------



## flavallee

B_F:

Have you upgraded to XP SP2 RC1? I installed it a few days ago and it's working fine. The only program that I had to reinstall was MSN Messenger 6.1.0211. It'll give you a chance to put your "housecleaning" skills to work on a new version.


----------



## Bold_Fortune

Frank, I'm going to wait for the final release of SP2. I'm on a Dial-up connection, and I'm not looking forward to downloading it even when it is officially released. 

You wouldn't happen to know if SP2 is going to be offered on a free CD do you? Any place I can sign up for one? 

This is something interesting about removing files from XP. 

Regarding the inf folder...

To be able to access the Windows Optional Compontents Wizard, Windows needs 35 different inf files. I compiled a list of these inf files needed to access the Windows Optional Compontents Wizard:

accessor.inf
au.inf 
communic.inf 
comnt5.inf 
dtcnt5.inf 
fp40ext.inf 
fxsocm.inf 
games.inf 
ieaccess.inf 
igames.inf 
iis.inf 
ims.inf 
layout.inf 
msmsgs.inf 
msnmsn.inf 
multimed.inf 
netbeac.inf 
netiprip.inf 
netlpd.inf 
netoc.inf 
netsnmp.inf 
nettpsmp.inf 
netupnp.inf 
oeaccess.inf 
optional.inf 
pinball.inf 
rootau.inf 
setupqry.inf 
sysoc.inf 
tsoc.inf 
wbemoc.inf 
wbemsnmp.inf 
wmaccess.inf 
wmpocm.inf 
wordpad.inf 

35 file(s) 

Personally, I only keep the above 35 inf files and 30 other inf files in C:\WINDOWS\inf. 

I've found that Windows Update sometimes touches upon about 29 different inf files when some Critical Updates are installed. In addition, I keep the Fonts.inf

Here's the complete list of inf files I keep:

accessor.inf 
acpi.inf 
au.inf 
cdrom.inf 
certclas.inf 
communic.inf 
comnt5.inf 
cpu.inf 
disk.inf 
drvindex.inf 
dtcnt5.inf 
fdc.inf 
flpydisk.inf 
font.inf 
fp40ext.inf 
fxsocm.inf 
gameport.inf 
games.inf 
hal.inf 
ieaccess.inf 
igames.inf 
iis.inf 
ims.inf 
intl.inf 
keyboard.inf 
ks.inf 
ksfilter.inf 
layout.inf 
machine.inf 
modemcsa.inf 
monitor3.inf 
mshdc.inf 
msmouse.inf 
msmsgs.inf 
msnmsn.inf 
msports.inf 
multimed.inf 
netbeac.inf 
netel90b.inf 
netiprip.inf 
netlpd.inf 
netoc.inf 
netrasa.inf 
netsnmp.inf 
nettpsmp.inf 
netupnp.inf 
nv4_disp.inf 
oeaccess.inf 
optional.inf 
pinball.inf 
pnpscsi.inf 
rootau.inf 
setupqry.inf 
sysoc.inf 
tsoc.inf 
usbport.inf 
volume.inf 
wave.inf 
wbemoc.inf 
wbemsnmp.inf 
wdma10k1.inf 
wdmaudio.inf 
wmaccess.inf 
wmpocm.inf 
wordpad.inf 

65 file(s)


----------



## flavallee

It's my understanding that Microsoft is going to offer the XP SP2 upgrade CD for only a shipping charge. I'm sure we'll find out in due time. I plan to order it and keep it with my CD file, even if I download the final upgrade from the Internet. Having high-speed cable with a 250 - 300 Kb/sec download speed is great.

I don't mess with the INF files. I do delete the PNF files though from the C:\WINDOWS\INF folder.


----------



## iaavagent

I have to say that getting rid of all you don't need is the best way to go! cause!
what you don't have/need can't get corrupted!
" " " " " won't be scanned
" " " " " " " defragged 
" " " " " " take up space or your time!
and on and on and on!

Now if I would only apply that logic to my attic, garage and closets!


----------



## Bold_Fortune

C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem 

Copy and paste this into Google: 

Web-based Enterprise Management data files. Windows Management Instrumentation (WMI) is the Microsoft implementation of WBEM. 

Then come back and explain to us all the explanations you found for it. 

This has to be one of the most widely misunderstood things about XP. Even BlackViper, whom we all pretty much regard highly for his expertise with respect to Services, I doubt seriously understands Window Management Instrumentation thoroughly. 

He tells us if we want everything to "go smoothly" do not disable this Service. Someone explain "go smoothly" to me. 

Most pros I've bumped into tell us not to disable this Service...but none of them really have a good explanation as to why we shouldn't. 

Windows puts a lot of great things into their os. No one doubts that. It's a great operating system. They not only place as default the simplest of things for the average "E-mail and browser user", but they also include things that only programmers and software makers and very advanced computer users will ever use. Windows Management Instrumentation is one of those things. 

I know you have been told that WMI is very important to the operation of your system. I have never found it so. Even when I run Si-Soft Sandra, the program tells me that disabling this Service on my system would be a good thing. 

Also, if you look in Disk Cleanup, Windows even displays the option to un-install WMI; however, it doesn't allow you to. (Weird, why would it be listed as an "optional component" then?)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem 

According to Microsoft this is: Web-based Enterprise Management data files. Windows Management Instrumentation (WMI) is the Microsoft implementation of WBEM.)

First, copy and paste "framedyn.dll" from this folder to C:\WINDOWS\system32. It is the only important file in the folder. Sometimes when you run System Restore you'll get the error 'System restore was unable to start due to a missing Framedyn.dll. Please reinstall the application to fix this problem'. 

Without "framedyn.dll" you might also get an error when right-clicking on My Computer. Keeping this file in the system32 folder prevents this from happening. 

You will also need to disable Windows Management Instrumentation in Services in order to delete some of the files. You may find that a couple of files still cannot be removed, but most will. For me, only two didn't delete: 

"wbemcomn.dll" and "wbemprox.dll".

However, I've discovered that I can delete the entire folder and it's contents while in safe mode, and I have taken to doing it this way. I first make sure I copy and paste the Framedyn.dll to the system32 folder.


----------



## Bold_Fortune

Frank, (flavallee), I think you're going to find this interesting. I completed my Slimming Down XP work. Jan posted it in its entire 7-Parts on her site. It's in a pinned thread at the top of her Tweaks and Tips forum, so it can remain in one easy-to-find piece to reference. I know you and others have seen my deleting files posts in piecemeal, at one time or another, all over the web. But here it is in it's entirety...

http://www.graphixanstuff.com/Forum/index.php?showtopic=1692

Stop in and lend us your Windows 98 expertise from time to time.


----------



## Elvandil

If you're not familiar with this app (nlite), take a look. It customizes the actual installation of XP (2k3, and other versions) so you don't get a lot of unneeded things from the very beginning.

http://nuhi.msfn.org/


----------



## flavallee

Thanks, B_F.  I'll check it out more thoroughly when I have more time.


----------



## grahamd

hi 
just use this to get rid of files www.ccleaner.com


----------



## izbryte

Obviously you guys know what you're doing and I don't. I'm having pop up problems. I've run AdAware which has knocked out most of it but there's still something residing on my PC and I can't find it and am afraid to delete something I might need.

Here's some folders I'm wondering about. Do you know if it'd be safe to delete these?

WINDOWS:

BBSTORE
bundles
ehome
minidump
mui
nview
PCHEALTH
peernet
Prefetch
profiles
provisioning
Registration
SHELLNEW
VirtualEar

Thanks for any help or tips you can provide!


----------



## Bold_Fortune

izbryte, this is only a short list of what can be removed from Windows XP safely. I have my complete list posted on my site. 

I was recently informed by the administration that it is not appropriate for me to give out any direct link here. 

If you click on my signature you can easily find it. 

Or do a Google Search for "Bold_Fortune" Many of my file deleting threads will show up.


----------



## izbryte

That's quite a list but I don't see any of the above things I mentioned listed. Do you think those things can be deleted?


----------



## Bold_Fortune

You didn't really look closely...

C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth
I delete all its contents but keep the folder.

IMPORTANT: Before you do this "move" msconfig (not copy) from inside the C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Binaries to inside the System32 folder, or you will loose it. 

Also, you will no longer be able to view System Information. I use the free program "Everest - system information, system diagnostics and benchmarking" instead. It's much better than Windows System


----------



## Bold_Fortune

Completely Revamped!

Slimming Down Windows XP: The Complete Guide.

You're going to like this. I've been secretly working on this awhile...and now it is finally ready!

Now in perfect order! Broken down into sections for step-by-step file and folder deleting.

PART 1....Documents and Settings 
PART 2....Program Files
PART 3....WINDOWS
PART 4....system32
PART 5....Using XPLite
PART 6....Individual system32 Files and Their Definitions
PART 7....NLS Files and Keyboard Layout Files
PART 8....TEMP and Junk files
PART 9....Miscellaneous...An Ongoing Work In Progress. (I will continue to add new files and folders to it.)

You will find it in these nine separate and distinct parts here...

http://www.hollow-refuge.net/Bold/viewtopic.php?t=229


----------



## Bold_Fortune

Boy, have there been some changes since this first was posted. I wish I could edit my posts on this thread, but I can't.

Anyway, here's the updated Perfectly Safe To Remove Files and Folders

And this is SLIMMING DOWN WINDOWS XP: THE COMPLETE GUIDE


----------



## flavallee

Where have you been hiding for the last 8 - 9 months?  

I've been on this forum since May 2002 and am getting ready to break 10,000 posts. I took an early retirement in May 2003, so I have more time to be on here when I'm not off cave diving or doing something else. Time flies when you're having fun.  

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Bold_Fortune

Hey Frank! Haven't been hiding at all.

I've been working on the guide mostly. I really have been working hard on it. It really has become a full-time job. (If i could learn to spell, I could cut my time on it in half. LOL)

But after Fred Langa acknowledged my guide in his LangaList, it became a matter of pride for me to get things just right with it.

Another thing I've been doing is getting my batch files for the guide in shape so that people can understand them better. As you probably know, for a long time I didn't offer them for public use. I've decided to release them.

MY BATCH FILES ARE AVAILABLE HERE!

Other than that, I pretty much hangout at the casino...trying to win my money back. LOL.


----------



## flavallee

I'll be looking forward to seeing your input again on here. :up:


----------

